# Super tuning



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Ordered Boca Lighting ABEC #5's for my Curado 51 and Citica 201. Going to try for the 1st time to really white glove clean both these reels and polish up the main friction points. Wish me luck! Gonna see if all the hype about super-tuning is worth it for myself.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You'll like those 103C-YZZ#5 . They got a new supplier a couple of months back. Make sure you order them "lube dry" LD.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

That's what I ordered. I've tore these reels down and cleaned them a number of times. Kind of anal about cleaning them. But now I'm wanting to see if I can really make em spin and really smooth. Now that I'm comfortable working with all those small parts. Should I go ahead and up grade the drag washers too with carbonex since I'm going to the trouble of cleaning and polishing the friction points.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Super Tuning a Reel*

We used to tune the gears on a reel by cleaning the grease from them and putting valve grinding compound in them. Hang one out of a car window where the wind would cause the handles to spin. After a couple of miles of this, clean all the valve grinding compound and replace with a good reel grease. Talk about smooth!

My method of spinning the handle differs, but the method remains the same.

Changing the drag isn't considered part of tuning, but if it makes you feel good about it; go for it. It's your reel!

Not to hijack the thread, but I tried the 'Green Stuff' per Dipsay and I like it. C2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I polish my pinion gears with strata rubbing compound qtips and a cordless drill sloooow n easy till it comes clean changing out about 20 to 30 qtips curado 200bsf and chronarch 100s.clean the bearing with alcohol and lightly oil.It almost funny to see how far they will cast.I learned all this on this site tks to the great help here.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

WVNative said:


> Ordered Boca Lighting ABEC #5's for my Curado 51 and Citica 201. Going to try for the 1st time to really white glove clean both these reels and polish up the main friction points. Wish me luck! Gonna see if all the hype about super-tuning is worth it for myself.


Don't do it man, super tuning is addictive!  I started out with bearing upgrades on a couple of CU200's. Nice improvement in casting distance, but I needed more. Did the full super tune next, polishing the brake drum and pinion gear to a mirror finish. Another nice improvement in casting distance, now I needed a lot more. Please stop me, my wife thinks I've lost my mind because I'm always timing the free spool spin to see if my latest tweaking improved it any. Walk away and just buy a new reel before you are hooked like me!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

rjc1982 said:


> Don't do it man, super tuning is addictive!  I started out with bearing upgrades on a couple of CU200's. Nice improvement in casting distance, but I needed more. Did the full super tune next, polishing the brake drum and pinion gear to a mirror finish. Another nice improvement in casting distance, now I needed a lot more. Please stop me, my wife thinks I've lost my mind because I'm always timing the free spool spin to see if my latest tweaking improved it any. Walk away and just buy a new reel before you are hooked like me!


Im glad it ain't just me with that addiction.lol .


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

yep the super tuning is pretty cool. I just did 4 of my curados and put in the boca hybrids in each one and I can dang near cast all the line off of the reel with a 3/4 oz jig..Really sweet. I just finished tweeking my Sahara 2500's as well. I polished up every metal-to-metal friction surface and the usual ungreased bearings with a drop of oil and they feel butter smooth.. It takes a while but once a year I service all my reels( and I have a lot, you can ask my wife  and this time I polished all of them up and I can really feel the improvement..Thanks to everyone who has posted up good info on here..MattK was my go to guy for reel service but now that I've figured it out I can use that money for fuel to go to choke canyon ..LOL ..Sorry Matt..If ya'll ever need a good real guy in San Antonio hit up MattK.. He tuned up a 1990 Calcutta for me and it outcasted my buddies chronarch..:cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> Don't do it man, super tuning is addictive!  I started out with bearing upgrades on a couple of CU200's. Nice improvement in casting distance, but I needed more. Did the full super tune next, polishing the brake drum and pinion gear to a mirror finish. Another nice improvement in casting distance, now I needed a lot more. Please stop me, my wife thinks I've lost my mind because I'm always timing the free spool spin to see if my latest tweaking improved it any. Walk away and just buy a new reel before you are hooked like me!


 LMAO!!!! Hahahaa! Aint that the truth. My wife walks in and hears me hit the free spool and can tell already if it's going to go a while or not.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

hogginhank said:


> yep the super tuning is pretty cool. I just did 4 of my curados and put in the boca hybrids in each one and I can dang near cast all the line off of the reel with a 3/4 oz jig..Really sweet. I just finished tweeking my Sahara 2500's as well. I polished up every metal-to-metal friction surface and the usual ungreased bearings with a drop of oil and they feel butter smooth.. It takes a while but once a year I service all my reels( and I have a lot, you can ask my wife  and this time I polished all of them up and I can really feel the improvement..Thanks to everyone who has posted up good info on here..MattK was my go to guy for reel service but now that I've figured it out I can use that money for fuel to go to choke canyon ..LOL ..Sorry Matt..If ya'll ever need a good real guy in San Antonio hit up MattK.. He tuned up a 1990 Calcutta for me and it outcasted my buddies chronarch..:cheers:


that buddies chronarch needs tunning get er done lol.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

you guys are a hoot... Really appreciate all the help. 1st few times it's a little nerve wracking but I'm starting to learn and finding out you just can't rush. Take your time, slow and methodical. Boca's are here. Wow that was fast. Soon as I finish my landscaping project tomorrow I'll be tearing in to those reels.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

boca has awesome shipping. :texasflag


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

IS their a website or something that shows you how to do this ?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

go to utube and query super tuning


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

My Boca #5 LD bearings showed up today.. bout to give this a try..Thanks for all the great info guys!


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

what does the super tuning consist of on a spinning reel? can it be done. getting ready to purchase either 2 saharas or 2 spheros reels in near future.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not really. The pinion gear can be polished out to give you a smoother retrieve, but the casting distance can only be controlled by the type of rod you throw and the weight your casting..Dip


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

what about bearings?


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

Man ........ I read this thread and what do I do ?..... Yep , i took all of my reels apart and start cleaning and polishing ....
Wow ! What a differance .


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bigmike2121 said:


> what about bearings?


 Same difference. It will help the reel in smoother. Most times you have a bearing on either of the handle and one on the shaft just in front of the roller clutch bearing( one way bearing). will make it smoother in retrieve, but wont do anything for casting..Dip.


----------

